# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  ادامه تحصیل در مالزی

## Marjan_Bala

سلام
فک میکنم بهترین جایی که میشد این تاپیکو زد همینجا بود، چرا که اکثر کاربرای این سایت رشتشون نرم افزاره.
می خواستم بدونم که به نظر شما کشور مالزی برای ادامه تحصیل (ارشد) تو رشته مهندسی نرم افزار جای خوبی هست؟
خیلی کلی پرسیدم ، اگه ممکنه از هر نظر که اطلاع دارین نظراتتون بیان کنید ، از نظر اعتبار مدرک تحصیلی و استخدام ، از نظر هزینه ها، امنیت،پیش نیازها برای اخذ پذیرش و ... ، یا اگه کشور بهتری مد نظرتون هست با توجه به معیاراتون  بیان کنید.

----------


## حسین فلاحی

اگه بخوای برای مدرک گرفتن بری من هم همین جا رو پیشنهاد می کنم. خیلی راحت می شه مدرک گرفت و البته تا اونجایی که من می دونم زیاد مدرکش معتبر نیست. دقیق نمی دونم! 
اگه درس خون هستی به نظر من نری بهتره. چون اونجا معمولا برای کسایی خوبه که اینجا از دسته دانش آموزان یا دانش جویان درس نخون تشریف دارن. یکی از دوستای من چند سال پیش رفت. چندان درسش خوب نبود
از نظر هزینه هم که مثل دانشگاه آزاد در ایرانه. شاید بیشتر.

----------


## مهران رسا

سلام

من خیلی در این مورد تحقیق کردم . از بحث های جانبی که بگذریم به نظر من اگه بطور جدی قصد ادامه تحصیل در مقطع ارشد به بالا رو دارید به فکر مالزی باشید . در رشته کامپیوتر دانشگاه MMU میتونه انتخاب مناسبی باشه که اگه اشتباه نکنم شهریه دوره ارشدش چیزی حدود 20 میلیون تومان درمیاد . 

ضمناً بد نیست به سایت های زیر یه سری بزنید : (ولی زیاد به حرفاشون اعتماد نکنید)

http://www.studyapply.comhttp://iranmalaysia.comhttp://iranindia.comhttp://www.iranianmalezi.comhttp://www.bia2malaysi.com

----------


## Marjan_Bala

[quote=avif.rfa;983203]اگه بخوای برای مدرک گرفتن بری من هم همین جا رو پیشنهاد می کنم. خیلی راحت می شه مدرک گرفت و البته تا اونجایی که من می دونم زیاد مدرکش معتبر نیست. دقیق نمی دونم! 
اگه درس خون هستی به نظر من نری بهتره. quote]
والا درس خون که هستم ولی از کنکور دادن به خدا خسته شدم ، اصلا دست و دلم به کار نمیره که بشینم برا کنکور بخونم ، ترجیح میدم به جای خوندن برا کنکور زبانمو قوی کنم و تافل بگیرم.
چرا مدرکش معتبر نیست؟ 
اگه ممکنه در مورد شرایز اخذ پذیرش از دانشگاههای معتبر مالزی و در کل شرایط زندگی در اونجا یه توضیح بدین و اینکه در طول تحصیل آیا میشه رفت و آمد کرد یا نه؟

----------


## حسین فلاحی

در مورد رفت و آمد آره. می شه. این رو به این خاطر می گم که یکی از دوستای من داره کارشناسی می خونه. و هر چند ماهی می تونه به مدت چند هفته بیاد.

----------


## sara.f

> البته تا اونجایی که من می دونم زیاد مدرکش معتبر نیست. دقیق نمی دونم!


سلام
شما از کجا می دونید که مدرکش معتبر نیست؟!!!




> چون اونجا معمولا برای کسایی خوبه که اینجا از دسته دانش آموزان یا دانش جویان درس نخون تشریف دارن. یکی از دوستای من چند سال پیش رفت. چندان درسش خوب نبود


 :متفکر:   جالبه! 
کسی که اینجا درسخون نباشه، هر جای دیگه هم بره معجزه نمیشه و تبدیل به فردی موفق و درسخون نمیشه.

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> سلام
> 
> من خیلی در این مورد تحقیق کردم . از بحث های جانبی که بگذریم به نظر من اگه بطور جدی قصد ادامه تحصیل در مقطع ارشد به بالا رو دارید به فکر مالزی باشید . در رشته کامپیوتر دانشگاه MMU میتونه انتخاب مناسبی باشه که اگه اشتباه نکنم شهریه دوره ارشدش چیزی حدود 20 میلیون تومان درمیاد . 
> 
> ضمناً بد نیست به سایت های زیر یه سری بزنید : (ولی زیاد به حرفاشون اعتماد نکنید)
> 
> http://www.studyapply.comhttp://iranmalaysia.comhttp://iranindia.comhttp://www.iranianmalezi.comhttp://www.bia2malaysi.com



سلام دوست عزیز
والا منم یه چند وقتیه بدجوری دارم به این مسئله (ادامه تحصیل در مالزی) فک میکنم ، اکثر سایتایی که معرفی کردینو قبلا دیده بودم ، ولی همونطور که گفتی نمیشه خیلی به حرفاشون اعتماد کرد ، شنیدن تجربه های یه فردی که خودش در حال حاضر داره تو مالزی درس میخونه یا قبلا خونده میتونه خیلی بیشتر کمک کنه تا این سایتا، جدیدا خیلی تبلیغ میکنن دانشگاههای مالزیو، اگه اشتباه نکنم حدود 20 هزار دانشجو ایرانی اونجا درس میخونه ، فکر میکنم هزینه ارشدش (البته شهریه دانشگاش) از 10 تومن دیگه بیشتر نشه.
هزینه زندگی هم تقریبا ماهی 500 .

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> کسی که اینجا درسخون نباشه، هر جای دیگه هم بره معجزه نمیشه و تبدیل به فردی موفق و درسخون نمیشه.


نه!،کسی که میره تو یه کشور دیگه برا ادامه تحصیل به هر دری میزنه تا هرطور شده مدرکشو بگیره چون پای آبرو و سرمایه و وقت و خیلی چیزای دیگش در میونه و توی اون چند سالی که اونجاس همه فکر و ذکرش درسشه چون برا درسه که اونجاس و با روحیه مضاعفتر از اون کسی که اینجاش درس میخونه.

----------


## sara.f

مدرک دانشگاه های مالزی معتبر هست ( البته نه تمام دانشگا هاش) ، می تونید به این سایت هم مراجعه کنید.   http://muic.ir

دانشگاه های برتر مالزی از این قرار هستند:

1) UM   ؛   www.um.edu.my
2) UKM   ؛  www.ukm.my
3) UPM  

اینها دانشگاه های دولتی مالزی هستند و توی کوآلالامپور قرار دارند.

دانشگا های خصوصی هم داره که از نظر هزینه خیلی هم متفاوت با دولتی ها نیستن.
MMU  ؛ www.mmu.edu.my
APIIT  ؛  http://www.apiit.edu.my

----------


## مهران رسا

> شنیدن تجربه های یه فردی که خودش در حال  حاضر داره تو مالزی درس میخونه یا قبلا خونده میتونه خیلی بیشتر کمک کنه


بله موافقم . امیدوارم کسی از دوستان بتونه اطلاعاتی در اختیارمون قرار بده .

----------


## sara.f

دو تا از دوستان من اونجا دارن درس می خونن، خیلی هم راضی هستند( تازه اونها با خانوادشون اونجا هستن)

اگه کسی واقعا قصدش تحصیل باشه، مکان مناسبیه و دانشجوی ایرانی هم اونجا بسیار زیاده.

اگر به سایتی که آدرسش را اول دادم مراجعه کنید، توضیحات بسیار خوبی را می تونید ببینید.

در اون سایت در رابطه با خطراتی که ممکنه هر دانشجوی ایرانی را در اونجا تهدید کنه، هشدار داده.

----------


## مهران رسا

این هم وبسایت معروف سینا دیلی : http://www.sinadaily.com
 میتونید خاطراتش رو از زمانی که قصد رفتن به مالزی کرد و تا الآن که در حال گذروندن تحصیلات تکمیلی هست و موفق هم بوده بخونید . 




> دو تا از دوستان من اونجا دارن درس می خونن، خیلی هم راضی هستند


از چه نظر؟ شهریه دانشگاه ؟ محیط ؟ سطح علمی ؟ هزینه های زندگی ؟ امکانات ؟
ضمناً فراموش نکنید که مالزی یه کشور گرم سیره و برای کسانی که به این نوع آب و هوا عادت ندارند میتونه فوق العاده مشکل ساز بشه !

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> دو تا از دوستان من اونجا دارن درس می خونن، خیلی هم راضی هستند( تازه اونها با خانوادشون اونجا هستن)
> 
> اگه کسی واقعا قصدش تحصیل باشه، مکان مناسبیه و دانشجوی ایرانی هم اونجا بسیار زیاده.
> 
> اگر به سایتی که آدرسش را اول دادم مراجعه کنید، توضیحات بسیار خوبی را می تونید ببینید.
> 
> در اون سایت در رابطه با خطراتی که ممکنه هر دانشجوی ایرانی را در اونجا تهدید کنه، هشدار داده.


والا قصدم که واقعا تحصیله،اون سایتم تا حالا ندیده بودم صفحه اصلیشو دیدم باید سایت خوبی باشه،هنوز اطلاعاتم در زمینه مهاجرت به مالزی خیلی کمه،از همه دوستان خواهش میکنم هر اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارن بیان کنن تا به نتیجه کلی برسیم که ادامه تحصیل  در مالزی آری یا نه.

----------


## sara.f

> والا قصدم که واقعا تحصیله،اون سایتم تا حالا ندیده بودم صفحه اصلیشو دیدم باید سایت خوبی باشه،هنوز اطلاعاتم در زمینه مهاجرت به مالزی خیلی کمه،از همه دوستان خواهش میکنم هر اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارن بیان کنن تا به نتیجه کلی برسیم که ادامه تحصیل  در مالزی آری یا نه.


ببین دوست عزیز، الان عصر اینترنته!
شما هر اطلاعاتی که دلت بخواد توی سایتهای خود دانشگاه ها هست.
اگر انگلیسی هم مشکلی داری به همون سایت فارسی که معرفی کردم برو.
اینجا ممکنه هر کسی بر اساس دیدگا های خودش یک سری مسائل را بگه که معلوم نیست چقدرش درسته و چقدرش اشتباه!
پس اگر اطلاعات درست و رسمی میخوای ---> مراجعه به سایتها.
اگر تجربه های شخصی میخوای، خوب این یه حرف دیگست.  :لبخند:

----------


## sara.f

> این هم وبسایت معروف سینا دیلی : http://www.sinadaily.com
>  میتونید خاطراتش رو از زمانی که قصد رفتن به مالزی کرد و تا الآن که در حال گذروندن تحصیلات تکمیلی هست و موفق هم بوده بخونید . 
> 
> از چه نظر؟ شهریه دانشگاه ؟ محیط ؟ سطح علمی ؟ هزینه های زندگی ؟ امکانات ؟
> ضمناً فراموش نکنید که مالزی یه کشور گرم سیره و برای کسانی که به این نوع آب و هوا عادت ندارند میتونه فوق العاده مشکل ساز بشه !


از همه نظر!
این دو دوست من افراد فوق العاده زرنگ و درس خونی هستن، یکیشون دارن اونجا دکترا میخونن و دیگری هم ارشد و هر دو هم با خانواده اونجا هستن.
از نظر شهریه که باید بگم واسه هر رشته متفاوته.
در مورد هزینه مسکن هم این نقل قول از خود سایته:



> دانشگاه یو ام مانند سایر دانشگاههای مالزی از خوابگاههای مناسب و کم هزینه برخوردار است . کرایه اتاق ماهانه 50 تا 120 دلار و کرایه خوابگاههای متأهلی که آپارتمان های دربست 2 یا 3 خوابه می باشند ماهانه 140 دلار می باشد و از طرفی دانشگاه در کوالالامپور واقع شده و در نتیجه امکانات بسیار متنوع تفریحی , آموزشی و مراکز خرید در دسترس خواهد بود.
> 
> هزینه زندگی برای یک نفر ماهانه 250 تا 300 دلار می باشد و با افزایش نفرات سرانه هزینه کاهش می یابد و برای یک خانواده 3 نفره 650 دلار در ماه کاملا کافی خواهد بود. در کوالالامپور چندین مدرسه انگلیسی زبان و یک مدرسه ایرانی مشغول به فعالیت می باشند که برای فرزندان دانشجویان متأهل مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.


از نظر سطح علمی هم انقدر بالا هست که مدرکش معتبر باشه! 

از نظر آب و هوا هم باید بگم که مالزی در کل آب و هوای معتدل و مرطوب داره و البته شهرهای مختلفش آب و هوای متفاوتی دارن ولی فکر می کنم همون کوالالامپور دمای بین 25 تا 35 درجه سانتیگراد داشته باشه.
 کلا به نظر من اگر کسی موقعیت و پولش را داره، از دست نده و بره تحصیل توی مالزی را تجربه کنه.

----------


## saed2006

دوست خوبم  mohsensaghafi در حال ادامه تحصیل در مالزی هست
اقای mohsensaghafi  مالزی چطور هست؟

----------


## mohsensaghafi

سلام دوستان.
آقا ما نفهمیدیم که از کجا شما آمار ما رو در آوردید، ولی خوب، سعید 2006 میدونم که کار خودته. جبران می کنم.
در ابتدا از دوست عزیز Marjan_Bala تشکر می کنم که من رو آگاه کرد که همچین تاپیکی در اینجا هستش. و همچنین از دوست عزیز sara.f که حرفهاشون رو خیلی معقول و بسیار نزدیک به واقعیت گفتن تشکر می کنم. البته می گم نزدیک چون واقعیت برای افراد مختلف، متفاوته.
ضمنا می خوان از همین جا به آقایی که همین طوری و بصورت خیلی خیلی سطحی و بدون تفکر گفتن که مالزی جاییه برای کسایی که تنبل هستن و دنبال درس نیستن وگر نه همین جا درس بخونن بگم که من نمی دونم اون دو تا دوستی که شما داری که اومدن مالزی کی هستن اما فکر نمی کنم جامعه آماری 2 نفره معیار مناسبی باشه که شما همچین ادعای باطلی بکنید و با اون ادعا رو که حتی 1 دقیقه هم روش فکر نکردی رو به بقیه پیشنهاد بدی. همیشه همه چیز همون طوری نیست که شما می بینی. یه زمانی به نفر ادعا کرد که خورشت سبزی مست کنندست. گفتن چرا، گفت آزمایش و استدلال. گفتن چطور، گفت ما در سه روز مختلف خورش سبزی رو با ویسکی، شامپاین و عرق سگی خوردیم و در هر سه روز مست شدیم. چیزی که در این سه روز مشترک بوده فقط می تونه خورشت سبزی باشه. پس خورشت سبزی مست کنندست. حرف شما هم دقیقا مانند همین مثال بود.
در ثانی شما ادعا کردید که مدارکش معتبر نیست. من از شما این سوال رو دارم که طبق کدوم آمار می گی که مدارکش معتبر نیست. مگر اینکه خودت دست به رتبه بندی دانشگاه های دنیا زده باشی که با این محکمی می گی که معتبر نیستن. اگر به نظر شما داشتن یه تا دانشگاه در رتبه زیر 500 دانشگا های دنیا، اعتبار نیست یا معنای اعتبار  رو نمی دونی یا نمی دونی 500 دانشگاه برتر یعنی چی یا اینکه درک درستی از دانشگاه و رتبه نداری. این 3 دانشگاهی که گفتم یکیشون رتبه زیر 200 داره. امیدوارم که بقیه دوستان به این ارقام توجه کنند. دانشگاه UM دانشگاهی هست که در رتبه بندی سال 2009 رتیه 179 رو کسب کرده و برنامه ریزی کرده واسه 2013 که به رتبه زیر 100 برسه. پس همینطوری از یه فردی که یه روایتی از دوستش که درس خون نبوده و رفته مالزی یه حرف رو قبول نکنیم.
فکر کنم جواب دوستمون داده شد هر چند با پختگان گوییم سخن سوزش نباشد خام را.
در مورد مالزی، نمی دونم چی باید بگم ولی به نظرم از یه سری منابع رسمی می تونید میزان اعتبار و اینکه وزارت علوم ایران کدوم دانشگاه ها رو تایید کرده بدونید. این اطلاعات توی صفحه دانشگاه های کورد تایید وزارت علوم در سایت سفارت ایران در مالزی هست. www.iranembassy.com.my
در ضمن بسیاری از وبلاگ نویسان هم نظرات شخصی خودشون رو می نویسن که باز هم قابل استناد نیست. یه نفر از مالزی خوشش اومده یا نیومده می یاد با همون دید خودش مسائل رو بررسی می کنه. مثلا می گه مالزی بده، نمی گه که من این اتفاق افتاد و این اشتباه رو کردم که ضرر کردم.
یه بنده خدایی گفته بود که مالزی نا امنه. من هی چی دقت می کردم که قدم زدن آدمها و مخصوصا دختر ها در خیابان خلوت در ساعت 2 شب نشان از امنیت داره یا نا امنی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم! آخرش داستان این فرد رو پیدا کردیم و دیدیم که بله این فرد ساعت 3 شب، در محله ای که محله خوشنامی نیست، با یه گردنبند طلای بزرگ تو گردنش وسط یه مشت مست بوده. خوب حالا خودتون بگید اگر که گردنبند این فرد رو بزنن نشان نا امنی هست یا اینکه این فرد در زمان نا مناسب در مکان نا مناسب بوده!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!
من به همه دوستان پیشهاد می کنم که یه کم با دید بازتری به این حرف و حدیث ها توجه کنن و داستان رو هم از فرد بخوان که تعریف کنه.
خیلی حرف زدم اما می دونم که جواب هیچ کدوم از سوالاتون رو ندادم. فقط می خواستم از شیوه اطلاع رسانیی که بعضی ها ازش استفاده می کنن آگاهتون کنم که اگر این کار رو تونسته باشم بکنم 50% مراحل شناسایی مالزی رو براتون انجام دادم.
دوستان ، لطفا سوال بپرسید تا جواب رو بگم، فکر می کنم اینطوری راحت تر باشه.

----------


## Marjan_Bala

ممنون از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و تو این بحث شرکت کردید.
بله همون طور که دوست عزیز sara.f هم اشاره کردند دانشگاه UM بهترین دانشگاه مالزی و جز دانشگاههای دولتی هست ، میخواستم بدونم اخذ پذیرش از دانشگاه دولتی راحتره یا خصوصی؟!
فقط کافیه من ترجمه آخرین مدرک تحصیلیمو و برگه تأمین مالی وچند تا کپی و از اینجور چیزا براشون بفرستم و پذیرفته شم؟
بعدشم که رفتم اونجا امتحان زبان میدم و تعیین سطح میشم و میشم دانشجوی مقطع ارشد؟
این مختصر چیزایی بود که من فهمیدم،ظاهرا که شرایط پذیرشش خیلی سادس،اونجا خودشون کنکور ندارن ، یعنی بعد از اینکه لیسانسو گرفتن صاف میرن ارشد؟
شما اونجا در مقطع ارشد تحصیل می کنید؟
چه رشته ای/کدوم دانشگاه؟
از سطح علمی اساتید اونجا راضی هستین؟
من شنیدم اکثر اساتیدشون اهل مالزی نیستن و برای کشورای اطرافن در ضمن استادای ایرانی هم اونجا تدریس میکنن،درسته؟
با زبان انگلیسی که تدریس میکنن مشکلی نداری؟(لهجه ندارن،سر کلاس کاملا درسو متوجه میشی)
ببخشید خیلی سوال کردم(ولی بازم سوال دارم!)،ممنون میشم به این سوالام جواب بدین.

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> Marjan_Bala	
> نقل قول: ادامه تحصیل در مالزی
> ممنون از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و تو این بحث شرکت کردید.
> بله همون طور که دوست عزیز sara.f هم اشاره کردند دانشگاه UM بهترین دانشگاه مالزی و جز دانشگاههای دولتی هست ، میخواستم بدونم اخذ پذیرش از دانشگاه دولتی راحتره یا خصوصی؟!


سلام دوست عزیز
خواهش می کنم. کاری از دستم بر بیاد حتماً انجام می دم. 
در جواب این سوالتون باید بگم صد در صد خصوصی. گرفتن پذیرش از دانشگاه های معتبر تر، مشکل تره.



> فقط کافیه من ترجمه آخرین مدرک تحصیلیمو و برگه تأمین مالی وچند تا کپی و از اینجور چیزا براشون بفرستم و پذیرفته شم؟
> بعدشم که رفتم اونجا امتحان زبان میدم و تعیین سطح میشم و میشم دانشجوی مقطع ارشد؟


شما بعد از اینکه مدارکتون رو تو زمانهایی که دانشگاه اعلام می کنه واسشون فرستادید، باید منتظر پذیرش باشید. اگر پذیرش گرفتید، بعدش می رید برای امتحان زبان و باقی ماجرا که خودتون گفتید.



> این مختصر چیزایی بود که من فهمیدم،ظاهرا که شرایط پذیرشش خیلی سادس،اونجا خودشون کنکور ندارن ، یعنی بعد از اینکه لیسانسو گرفتن صاف میرن ارشد؟


یه سری شرایط هر دانشگاهی برای خودش داره اما کنکور ندارن و همشون هم ادامه تحصیل نمی دن.



> شما اونجا در مقطع ارشد تحصیل می کنید؟


بله



> چه رشته ای/کدوم دانشگاه؟


Computer Science / UM



> از سطح علمی اساتید اونجا راضی هستین؟


بله و از همه مهم تر امکانات دانشگاه، احترام و افتادگی اساتید هست.



> من شنیدم اکثر اساتیدشون اهل مالزی نیستن و برای کشورای اطرافن در ضمن استادای ایرانی هم اونجا تدریس میکنن،درسته؟


خیر، اکثر اساتید مالایی هستن ولی اساتید از دانشگاه های دیگر هم داره. استاد ایرانی هم هست.



> با زبان انگلیسی که تدریس میکنن مشکلی نداری؟(لهجه ندارن،سر کلاس کاملا درسو متوجه میشی)


اوایل چرا ولی بعد از مدتی به لحجه ها عادت می کنید و مشکلی در این زمینه نخواهد بود.



> ببخشید خیلی سوال کردم(ولی بازم سوال دارم!)،ممنون میشم به این سوالام جواب بدین.


خواهش می کنم. منتظر هستم. 
یا علی!

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> خواهش می کنم. منتظر هستم. 
> یا علی!


واقعا ممنون از اینکه وقت می ذارین و به همه سوالام جواب میدین.
میشه یه کم در مورد میزان شهریه دانشگاه UM و هزینه های جانبی زندگی در اونجا هم توضیح بدین و آیا دانشگاه به دانشجو هاش وامم میده برای پرداخت شهریه؟
امکان رفت و آمد هر 3_2 ماه یه بار وجود داره؟ دانشگاه تو این زمینه با دانشجوها همکاری میکنه؟(میترسم بیام اونجا از دلتنگی دق کنم!)
اونجا میشه کار پیدا کرد و سر کار رفت تا بشه یه کم از خجالت خانواده در اومد؟

----------


## parsa_programmer

يك سوال داشتم آيا دانشگاه UM يا UTM رشته IT گرايش تجارت الكترونيك داره آقاي saghafi ؟اگه نداره كدوم دانشگاه ها داره و سطحشون چطوره؟

----------


## parsa_programmer

يكي از دانشگاه هايي كه تجارت الكترونيك داره دانشگاه *APIIT /UCTI*است .سطح علمي و هزينه اين دانشگاه خصوصي چطوره؟

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> واقعا ممنون از اینکه وقت می ذارین و به همه سوالام جواب میدین.
> میشه یه کم در مورد میزان شهریه دانشگاه UM و هزینه های جانبی زندگی در اونجا هم توضیح بدین و آیا دانشگاه به دانشجو هاش وامم میده برای پرداخت شهریه؟


سلام، خواهش می کنم.
هزینه دانشگاه UM بین رشته های مختلف و مقاطع مختلف، متفاوت هست. شما برای اینکه از قیمت ها مطلع بشید یه سر بزنید به سایت UM که جدیدن زبان فارسی رو هم اضافه کرده به سایتش. داهنمای ثبت نام، رشته ها، هزینه ها و باقی قضایا رو می تونید اونجا ببینید.



> امکان رفت و آمد هر 3_2 ماه یه بار وجود داره؟ دانشگاه تو این زمینه با دانشجوها همکاری میکنه؟(میترسم بیام اونجا از دلتنگی دق کنم!)


امکان رفت و آمد، منظورتون رو از همکاری دانشگاه نفهمیدم. ببینید دانشگاه بین هر ترمش حدود 1 ماه تعطیله. فکر می کنم این بزرگترین همکاری دانشگاه باشه. دیگه اینکه بتونید برید ایران یا نه، مسئله دیگه ایه. ممکنه استادتون بگه بمون کارت دارم یا اینکه خودتون کاری داشته باشید. ولی دانشگاه توی تعطیلات کاری به شما نداره. طول هر ترم هم قطعا بیشتر از 4 ماه است. ترم اول حدود 5.5 ماه و ترم دوم 4.5 ماه است. بعد از اون می تونید برگردید ایران. ولی باید دو سوم طول تحصیل رو در مازی باشید تا مدرکتون ارزشیابی بشه.



> اونجا میشه کار پیدا کرد و سر کار رفت تا بشه یه کم از خجالت خانواده در اومد؟


کار می شه پیدا کرد اما روش حساب 100% نمی شه کرد. یعنی اینکه بستگی به رشته داره، بستگی داره کار پیدا بکنید یا نه؟! دانشگاه به شما اجازه کار بده یا نه؟! ولی قانونا شما اجازه کار کردن با ویزای دانشجویی رو ندارید. ولی در زمانهای خاص می تونید 20 ساعت در هفته کار کنید. البته شرایطی داره که من اطلاع دقیقی ازش ندارم. اما اگه کار پروژه ای انجام بدید، مشکلی نخواهید داشت.

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> parsa_programmer	
> نقل قول: ادامه تحصیل در مالزی
> يك سوال داشتم آيا دانشگاه UM يا UTM رشته IT گرايش تجارت الكترونيك داره آقاي saghafi ؟اگه نداره كدوم دانشگاه ها داره و سطحشون چطوره؟


دوست عزیز.
بهترین حالت برای اینکه ببینید که این رشته ها رو داره یا نه سایت دانشگاه هاست.
UM: www.um.edu.my
UTM : www.utm.my
و برای سایت دیگر دانشگاه ها یه سری به سایت سفارت بزنید.
www.iranembassy.com.my
موفق و پیروز
یا علی!

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> parsa_programmer	
> نقل قول: ادامه تحصیل در مالزی
> يكي از دانشگاه هايي كه تجارت الكترونيك داره دانشگاه APIIT /UCTIاست .سطح علمي و هزينه اين دانشگاه خصوصي چطوره؟


هزینه این دانشگاه های به نسبت دانشگاه های دولتی بیشتره. این دانشگاه ها توصیه نمی شود مخصوصا برای مقاطع تکمیلی.

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> شما برای اینکه از قیمت ها مطلع بشید یه سر بزنید به سایت UM که جدیدن زبان فارسی رو هم اضافه کرده به سایتش. داهنمای ثبت نام، رشته ها، هزینه ها و باقی قضایا رو می تونید اونجا ببینید.


یه سر رقتم سایت دانشگاه UM واقعا جالب بود که زبون فارسی هم ساپورت میکرد،اطلاعات خوبی دستگیرم شد.
از کمکای شما هم بسیار ممنونم،امیدوارم که با موفقیت دوره فوق لیسانستونو بگذرونید.
فعلا در حال  دو دوتا چهارتا و راضی کردن خانوادمم.
بازم اگه سوالی برام پیش اومد که قطعا میاد مزاحمتون میشم.

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> یه سر رقتم سایت دانشگاه UM واقعا جالب بود که زبون فارسی هم ساپورت میکرد،اطلاعات خوبی دستگیرم شد.
> از کمکای شما هم بسیار ممنونم،امیدوارم که با موفقیت دوره فوق لیسانستونو بگذرونید.
> فعلا در حال  دو دوتا چهارتا و راضی کردن خانوادمم.
> بازم اگه سوالی برام پیش اومد که قطعا میاد مزاحمتون میشم.


سلام دوست عزیز.
خواهش می کنم. شما هم ان شاء الله که موفق باشید. و امیدوارم که خداوند راه درست رو براتون روشن کنه.
موفق باشید و پیروز
یا علی!

----------


## sara.f

سلام دوستان!
اگر شخصی بخواد واسه پذیرش یکی از دانشگاه های مالزی اقدام کنه و هیچ آشنا و دوستی هم اونجا نداشته باشه و خودش هم شخصا نتونه بره مالزی باید چیکار کنه و چطوری پذیرش بگیره؟

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> سلام دوستان!
> اگر شخصی بخواد واسه پذیرش یکی از دانشگاه های مالزی اقدام کنه و هیچ آشنا و دوستی هم اونجا نداشته باشه و خودش هم شخصا نتونه بره مالزی باید چیکار کنه و چطوری پذیرش بگیره؟


سلام دوست عزیز.
شرکت هایی هستند که این کار رو می کنند. اما چون تجارتشون بر پایه ی این کاره ممکنه که هر کار بکنند که شما رو بیارند مالزی، حتی اگر رشته ای که می خواید رو واستون پذیرش نگیرند و به دنبال رشته های مشابه باشند. این کار می تونه هم وقت، هم پول، هم انرژی و هم انگیزه شما رو نابود کنه. من پیشنهاد می کتم که حتما با کسی کار کنید که فقط نخواد یه پذیرش برای شما بگیره و تمام بشه. ارزشش رو داره که یکم وقت صرف کنید. دانشجو ها در مالزی معمولا این کار ها رو در قبال هزینه ای اندک واستون انجام می دن.
موفق باشید/

----------


## sara.f

> سلام دوست عزیز.
> شرکت هایی هستند که این کار رو می کنند. اما چون تجارتشون بر پایه ی این کاره ممکنه که هر کار بکنند که شما رو بیارند مالزی، حتی اگر رشته ای که می خواید رو واستون پذیرش نگیرند و به دنبال رشته های مشابه باشند. این کار می تونه هم وقت، هم پول، هم انرژی و هم انگیزه شما رو نابود کنه. من پیشنهاد می کتم که حتما با کسی کار کنید که فقط نخواد یه پذیرش برای شما بگیره و تمام بشه. ارزشش رو داره که یکم وقت صرف کنید. دانشجو ها در مالزی معمولا این کار ها رو در قبال هزینه ای اندک واستون انجام می دن.
> موفق باشید/


درسته شرکت هایی وجود دارن و اصلا دور اونا خط بکشید چون همون طور که گفتید دنبال منفعت خودشون هستن.
پس تنها راه مطمئن همینه که یه دانشجو را اونجا پیدا کرد تا کارهای پذیرش را انجام بده؟ چطوری باید شخص مورد نظر را پیدا کرد و چطور باید بهش اعتماد کرد که کارها را به درستی انجام میده ؟

آیا راه دیگه ای هم وجود داره؟

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> درسته شرکت هایی وجود دارن و اصلا دور اونا خط بکشید چون همون طور که گفتید دنبال منفعت خودشون هستن.
> پس تنها راه مطمئن همینه که یه دانشجو را اونجا پیدا کرد تا کارهای پذیرش را انجام بده؟ چطوری باید شخص مورد نظر را پیدا کرد و چطور باید بهش اعتماد کرد که کارها را به درستی انجام میده ؟
> 
> آیا راه دیگه ای هم وجود داره؟


سلام دوست عزیز.
متاسفانه در این زمینه هیچ راه مطمئنی وجود نداره مگر اینکه خودت فرد رو بشناسی و یا اینکه بش اعتماد کنی.
راه دیگرش اینه که بیای اینجا و خودت کارهات رو انجام بدی. باز هم این مشکل وجود داره که اینجا که می یای با کی می خوای مشورت کنی و حرف کی برات مهمتره؟!!!!!!! اینجا پر از اطلاعات غلطی هست که هموطنان عزیزمون درست می کنن.
یک راه دیگرش نمایندگی خود دانشگاه ها در ایران هست. می دونم UM داره، بقیه رو نمی دونم.

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> یک راه دیگرش نمایندگی خود دانشگاه ها در ایران هست. می دونم UM داره، بقیه رو نمی دونم.


اینم *آدرس دفتر دانشگاه مالایا در ایران* 
تهران - پایین تر از میدان توحید - نرسیده به خیابان آزادی - بعد از بانک تجارت - پلاک 13 (جدید)زنگ 4 - دفتر دانشگاه مالایا. کد پستی:1419913167 
تلفن:021-66941649
www.iran.um.edu.my

----------


## sara.f

کسی اطلاع داره که آیا قانونی برای نوع نمره IELTS وجود داره یا نه؟ یعنی برای دانشگا های مالزی فرقی داره که نمره Academic داشته باشیم یا General؟ 
من خودم از دوستانم که در مالزی هستن پرسیدم و گفتند هر دوتاش قابل قبول هست، ولی چند تا از دوستانم در ایران میگن که باید حتما Academic باشه،توی سایت های دانشگاه ها هم فقط نوشته نمره IELTS و در مورد Academic یا General بودنش صحبتی نکرده.
 اگر کسی در این زمینه اطلاعات موثقی داره، ممنونم میشم راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> کسی اطلاع داره که آیا قانونی برای نوع نمره IELTS وجود داره یا نه؟ یعنی برای دانشگا های مالزی فرقی داره که نمره Academic داشته باشیم یا General؟ 
> من خودم از دوستانم که در مالزی هستن پرسیدم و گفتند هر دوتاش قابل قبول هست، ولی چند تا از دوستانم در ایران میگن که باید حتما Academic باشه،توی سایت های دانشگاه ها هم فقط نوشته نمره IELTS و در مورد Academic یا General بودنش صحبتی نکرده.
>  اگر کسی در این زمینه اطلاعات موثقی داره، ممنونم میشم راهنمایی کنه.


سلام دوست عزیز.
واسه مدرک Ielts فقط Academic رو قبول دارن. واسه General باید تو دانشگاه دوباره یه دوره زبان بگذرونید.

----------


## sara.f

> سلام دوست عزیز.
> واسه مدرک Ielts فقط Academic رو قبول دارن. واسه General باید تو دانشگاه دوباره یه دوره زبان بگذرونید.


سلام
جدی می گید؟!  :افسرده: 
خب این دوره چقدر طول میکشه؟ یعنی دوره ای که باید اونجا بگذرونم؟
به صورت جداگانه باید بگذرونم یا همزمان با ترم تحصیلی می تونم این دوره زبان را بگذرونم؟

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> سلام
> جدی می گید؟! 
> خب این دوره چقدر طول میکشه؟ یعنی دوره ای که باید اونجا بگذرونم؟
> به صورت جداگانه باید بگذرونم یا همزمان با ترم تحصیلی می تونم این دوره زبان را بگذرونم؟


سلام دوست عزیز.
این دوره در دانشگاه UM 3 هفته هست. که باید قبل از شروع درس و ثبت نام در دانشگاه، گذرانده شود.

----------


## sara.f

مجددا سلام.
می خواستم بدونم، آیا برای گرفتن پذیرش برای Master، حتما باید proposal هم تهیه کرد؟
با توجه به اینکه رشته ای که قراره پذیرش بگیرم، ساختار Coursework and Thesis داره.

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> نه!،کسی که میره تو یه کشور دیگه برا ادامه تحصیل به هر دری میزنه تا هرطور شده مدرکشو بگیره چون پای آبرو و سرمایه و وقت و خیلی چیزای دیگش در میونه و توی اون چند سالی که اونجاس همه فکر و ذکرش درسشه چون برا درسه که اونجاس و با روحیه مضاعفتر از اون کسی که اینجاش درس میخونه.


سلام دوست عزیز.
این محاسبه ای که می کنید معمولا درست از آب در نمی آد. چون خیلی ها هم اینجا که میان چون دقیقا به مسیری که می خوان برن اعتماد ندارن معمولا به راه هایی می رن که بازگشن از اون کمی دشوار بنظر می رسه. اینجا مسیر برای هر کاری که بخواید انجام بدید همواره. یکی از اون راه ها درس خوندن هست که البته هموارترین راه هست. ولی خوب راه های دیگر هم هست و اگر کسی حواسش نباشه به بی راهه می ره.




> مدرک دانشگاه های مالزی معتبر هست ( البته نه تمام دانشگا هاش) ، می تونید به این سایت هم مراجعه کنید.   http://muic.ir
> 
> دانشگاه های برتر مالزی از این قرار هستند:
> 
> 1) UM   ؛   www.um.edu.my
> 2) UKM   ؛  www.ukm.my
> 3) UPM  
> 
> اینها دانشگاه های دولتی مالزی هستند و توی کوآلالامپور قرار دارند.
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز.
اگر هزینه 2 برایر رو خیلی متفاوت حساب نکنیم درسته. چون دانشگاه های خصوصی اینجا هزینشون تقریبا 2 برابر دولتی ها هست. هر چند که طبق اخبار غیر موثق، در آینده یارانه (فارسی را پاس بداریم) برای دانشگاه های دولتی برای دانشجویان international حذف می شه که اگر این اتفاق بیافته دیگه تفاوت شهریه نخواهیم داشت. یعنی دولتی ها هم برای دانشجویان بین المللی همون هزینه دانشگاه های خصوصی را خواهند گرفت.




> مجددا سلام.
> می خواستم بدونم، آیا برای گرفتن پذیرش برای Master، حتما باید proposal هم تهیه کرد؟
> با توجه به اینکه رشته ای که قراره پذیرش بگیرم، ساختار Coursework and Thesis داره.


سلام دوست عزیز.
این کاملا به نوع رشته ای که می خواید بخونید بستگی داره. در قالبی که گفتید (coursework and dissertation)  نیازی به پروپوزال نیست هر چند وجودش هم خالی از فایده نیست. من فکر می کنم که توی مدارک مورد نیاز برای تحویل به دانشگاه پروپوزال نباشد. حداقل فایده برای پروپوزال اینه که خودتون نسبت به راهی که می خواهید بروید دید بهتری دارید.

----------


## sara.f

> سلام دوست عزیز.
> این کاملا به نوع رشته ای که می خواید بخونید بستگی داره. در قالبی که گفتید (coursework and dissertation)  نیازی به پروپوزال نیست هر چند وجودش هم خالی از فایده نیست. من فکر می کنم که توی مدارک مورد نیاز برای تحویل به دانشگاه پروپوزال نباشد. حداقل فایده برای پروپوزال اینه که خودتون نسبت به راهی که می خواهید بروید دید بهتری دارید.


سلام دوست عزیز، 
امکانش هست که شما از همون دانشگاه  UM  که دارید اونجا تحصیل می کنید، در این مورد proposal سوال کنید و مطمئن بشید. من میخوام مطمئن بشم که آیا proposal برای رشته ای که عرض کردم با همون ساختار coursework and dissertation  اجباری هست؟ یعنی حتما برای پذیرش گرفتن باید proposal را تحویل داد؟ 
همون طور که خودتونم می دونید، نوشتن proposal آداب خودش را داره و به همین راحتیا نیست که بشه در عرض چند روز نوشت، ابتدا باید یک استاد راهنما مشخص کرد، بعدش موضوع و خلاصه کلی تحقیق و .....  . من از بعضی از دوستان که  پرسیدم، گفتن بعد از گرفتن پذیرش و تازه ترم 2 یا 3 هست که میری سراغ proposal، به همین دلیلم این برای من عجیبه که بعضیا می گن، حتما برای پذیرش باید proposal داشت. این مسئله خیلی واسم مهمه و دوست دارم از طریق خود دانشگاه در این مورد مطمئن بشم. ممنونم از توجهتون.

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> سلام دوست عزیز، 
> امکانش هست که شما از همون دانشگاه  UM  که دارید اونجا تحصیل می کنید، در این مورد proposal سوال کنید و مطمئن بشید. من میخوام مطمئن بشم که آیا proposal برای رشته ای که عرض کردم با همون ساختار coursework and dissertation  اجباری هست؟ یعنی حتما برای پذیرش گرفتن باید proposal را تحویل داد؟ 
> همون طور که خودتونم می دونید، نوشتن proposal آداب خودش را داره و به همین راحتیا نیست که بشه در عرض چند روز نوشت، ابتدا باید یک استاد راهنما مشخص کرد، بعدش موضوع و خلاصه کلی تحقیق و .....  . من از بعضی از دوستان که  پرسیدم، گفتن بعد از گرفتن پذیرش و تازه ترم 2 یا 3 هست که میری سراغ proposal، به همین دلیلم این برای من عجیبه که بعضیا می گن، حتما برای پذیرش باید proposal داشت. این مسئله خیلی واسم مهمه و دوست دارم از طریق خود دانشگاه در این مورد مطمئن بشم. ممنونم از توجهتون.


سلام دوست عزیز.
پروپوزال کلا اینه که شما داخلش می گید که من می خوام چکار کنم و چجوری کار کنم و اصلا چرا می خوام این کار رو بکنم و چرا این کار مهم هست. این برای دانشجوهایی هست که می خوان سوپروایزر انتخاب کنن. رشته هایی که full research  هستند چون درس ندارن و همون اول باید سوپروایزر انتخاب کنن واسه همین قبل از ثبت نام باید پروپوزال داشته باشن. واسه بقیه مثل ما و شما که فعلا کاری به سوپروایزر ندارید لزومی نداره. 
موفق و پیروز

----------


## rezamoini

سلام دوست عزیز
بنده میخواستم در دانشگاه legenda برای کارشناسی تحصیل کنم
نظر شما نسبت به این دانشگاه چیه؟
این درسته که تمام امکانات دانشگاه رایگان هست ولی شهریه نسبتا بالایی داره
ممنون

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> سلام دوست عزیز
> بنده میخواستم در دانشگاه legenda برای کارشناسی تحصیل کنم
> نظر شما نسبت به این دانشگاه چیه؟
> این درسته که تمام امکانات دانشگاه رایگان هست ولی شهریه نسبتا بالایی داره
> ممنون


سلام دوست عزیز.
بنده در مورد دانشگاه legenda اطلاعات کاملی ندارم.
این دانشگاه یک دانشگاه خصوصی است پس همانگونه که گفتید شهریه آن باید بالا باشد.
در مورد امکانات هم مانند تمام جاهای دیگر دنیا برای دانشجویان همان دانشگاه رایگان است.

----------


## sajjad_india

سلام به همه من تو بحث از اول نبودم ولی میخواستم نظر شخصی من هم بگم .
یه نظر دارم .... 
خودم هند بودم به نظر من واسه کارشناسی فقط دانشگاه CHIRST یا *Al Ameen* و دانشگاهای رتبه A در بنگلور هند . 
خودم* Al Ameen* بودم 3 سال در رشته BSc Bacholar of Since Computer
3 ماه پیش هم اومدم 


هزینه ها و دانشگاه  : 

دوره  3 ساله کارشناسی علوم کامپیوتر ( البته همه رشته ها کارشناسی در هند 3 ساله بوده BSc , BCA )
شهریه سال اول 1 میلیون پانصد هزار تومان 
سال دوم 1 میلیون 
سال سوم هم 1 میلیون 

درسهای Bsc که من میخوندم .
ترم اول دوم سوم چهارم پنجم  : 
ریاضی - فیزیک - زبان فارسی - انگلیسی - کامپیوتر برنامه نویسی - کامپیوتر نرم افزار و بانک اطلاعاتی 
ترم ششم : 
ریاضی 2 عدد فیزیک 2 عدد زبان فارسی و انگلیسی - کامپیوتر 

*دلیل زبان فارسی :* چون هر ترم زبان دوم داریم ما پس میتونیم از زبانهای فرانسه - انگلیسی - اسپانیایی - عربی - پرشین   یک زبان را انتخاب کنیم 

خرج ماهانه 300 دلار ( البته من 350 دلار استفاده میکردم ) 
خرج مخارج با ایران همه چیز به صورت نصف بوده . 


خوراک :
مرغ کامل پر کنده ماشینی ( 120روپیه معادل 2500 تومان ) 
برنج باسماتی هر کیلو 25 روپیه یعنی 500 تومان ( درجه یک ایرانی پسند ) 
گوشت گوساله در مارکت های قصابی (Shanty Nagar ) هر کیلو 30 الی 40 روپیه یهنی 800 تا هزار تومان 
*تذکر برای دانشجویان : به نظر من چون قیمتها پایین بوده من به شخصا ترجیع میدم غذاهای دریایی مثل میگو خرچنگ و ماهی ( وقتی اینا باشین با قیمت پایین دیگه کی مرغ گوشت میخوره ) 
*
منزل : 
من یه خونه داشتم 75 متر با حمام دستشویی با یک اتاق و آشپزخانه و هر ماه هم *پول آب نداریم* اونجا ماهانه 150 تومان و پیش هم قانون هند به این صورت هست که کرایه 10 ماه رو به صورت پیش میگیرند و در آخر 1 ماه رو بر میدارن و پول 9 ماه رو میدن 


خرج پرواز به ایران با پرواز ایمارات Emirats Air رفت برگشت کلاس Economy 500 دلار 
تمدید ویزا و .... در 24 ساعت با مبلغ 100 الی 200 روپیه یعنی 2 الی 4 هزار تومان 

این جایی بود که من خوندم واسه کارشناسی . البته ناگفته نمونه که دانشگاه Al Ameen دانشگاهی هست که* آقای متکی وزیر محترم خارجه ایران در آنجا کارشناسی حقوق* رو گرفتند . 


بهر حال نظر من بود 
*در آخر میگم بحث خوشی خوشگذرونی و ..... جدا از درس خوندن هست . همه جا هست خوشی ولی درس و تحصیل ......*

----------


## majidmt

دوستان به نظر شما جهت صرفه جویی در هزینه بهتر نیست ارشد را در ایران بگیریم و دکترا در کشور دیگر؟
من که حسابی دو دلم که واسه ارشد ایران بخونم یا مثلاً هند اگه بخوام برم با ید از خیلی چیزا بگذرم .لطفا نظرتونو بدید و منو از گمراهی نجات بدید

----------


## sajjad_india

> دوستان به نظر شما جهت صرفه جویی در هزینه بهتر نیست ارشد را در ایران بگیریم و دکترا در کشور دیگر؟
> من که حسابی دو دلم که واسه ارشد ایران بخونم یا مثلاً هند اگه بخوام برم با ید از خیلی چیزا بگذرم .لطفا نظرتونو بدید و منو از گمراهی نجات بدید


ببین دوسته من آدمهایی هستن که از دوره راهنمایی یا دبیرستان دارن تو هند میخونن یا هرجایی . 
پس دو چیز خیلی مهمه که باید مد نظرت باشه 

1- پا به پایه آنها باشی هرچی زودتر بری به نفعته ( دلیل : همیشه به روزی ولی هرچی دیرتر بری آپدیت نیستی ... مثلا ما تو ایران تازه WiMax داریم ایتفاده میکنیم ولی من تو هند داشتم با سیستم موبایل 3G که سرعت اینترنت 3.6 مگابایت بود استفاده میکردم . پس در نتیجه به روز همیشه هستید اونجا و وقتی واسه دکترا برید اطلاعاتتون در ایران برابر اونها مثل یه لیسانس هستین ) 

2- هر چی زودتر بری در زبان خیلی رشد میکنی تا دیر تر بری و میتونی در ارتباطات و شرکتها برای کسب اطلاعات روز دنیا ارتباط بر قرار کنی . 

نظر من بود 
برای کامپیوتر فقط هندوستان 

بنگلور که من بودم شرکتهایی که نمایندگی داشتن اونجا و دیگه آخرش بود هرچی بگم کمه : 
ORACLE 
ADOBE
YAHOO
MICROSOFT
APTECH
GOOGLE
و .....

----------


## Web.Designer01

> اونجا و وقتی واسه دکترا برید اطلاعاتتون در ایران برابر اونها مثل یه لیسانس هستین


سلام دوست عزیز
درسته که موضوع تاپیک در مورد مالزی بود ولی در هر حال ممنون از اظهار نظرتون و اطلاعاتی که دادین،فقط به نظر من اینی که گفتین یه چیز نسبیه و ربطی به هند یا جای دیگه نداره.
من به شخصه برای خوندن برا ارشد مالزیو به هند ترجیح میدم.
موفق باشین

----------


## sajjad_india

> سلام دوست عزیز
> درسته که موضوع تاپیک در مورد مالزی بود ولی در هر حال ممنون از اظهار نظرتون و اطلاعاتی که دادین،فقط به نظر من اینی که گفتین یه چیز نسبیه و ربطی به هند یا جای دیگه نداره.
> من به شخصه برای خوندن برا ارشد مالزیو به هند ترجیح میدم.
> موفق باشین


به نظر من باکو خوبه اگه یکی از دانشگاهاش ایران قبولش داشته باشه . 

به هرحال موفق باشید .  :لبخند:

----------


## sarkhosh

> نظر من بود 
> برای کامپیوتر فقط هندوستان


OO00oops
به نظرم بی سواد موندن بهتر از رفتن به هند هست




> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> 
> درسته که موضوع تاپیک در مورد مالزی بود ولی در هر حال ممنون از اظهار نظرتون و اطلاعاتی که دادین،فقط به نظر من اینی که گفتین یه چیز نسبیه و ربطی به هند یا جای دیگه نداره.
> من به شخصه برای خوندن برا ارشد مالزیو به هند ترجیح میدم.
> موفق باشین


مالزی حداقل شهریت داره.

----------


## rezamoini

> در مورد امکانات هم مانند تمام جاهای دیگر دنیا برای دانشجویان همان دانشگاه رایگان است.


سلام
ولی منظور از امکانات سرویس رفت و آمد. اینترنت . کتابخانه. خوابگاه مستقل. کلاس زبان و امکانات تفریحی کاملا رایگان هست
فکر نکنم این امکانات رو هر دانشگاهی رایگان بده
بویژه کلاس زبان که حدود۱.۵۰۰.۰۰۰ هزینش هست :لبخند: 
و خوابگاه مستقل برای هر فرد :کف کرده!:

----------


## Web.Designer01

> OO00oops
> مالزی حداقل شهریت داره.


 یعنی چی؟ :متفکر: 
یعنی مشهوره؟یا شهریش پایینه؟!

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> سلام
> ولی منظور از امکانات سرویس رفت و آمد. اینترنت . کتابخانه. خوابگاه مستقل. کلاس زبان و امکانات تفریحی کاملا رایگان هست
> فکر نکنم این امکانات رو هر دانشگاهی رایگان بده
> بویژه کلاس زبان که حدود۱.۵۰۰.۰۰۰ هزینش هست
> و خوابگاه مستقل برای هر فرد


سلام دوست عزیز.
سرویس رفت و آمد در بعضی مسیر ها رایگان هست. ما بقی که با سرویس های عمومی انجام می شه خوب قطعا به این صورت نخواهد بود. اینترنت تو خود دانشگاه کاملا رایگان است. خوابگاه و کلاس زبان به هیچ وجه رایگان نخواهد بود و امکانات تفریحی هم کاملا بستگی به نوع امکانات دارد. مثلا استخر تو یه روزهایی رایگان هست. یه روز هایی هم مخصوص خود رشته های تربیت بدنی هست. اما زمین بسکتبال و بیس بال و ... کاملا رایگان هستند.

----------


## asefy2008

سلام دوستان من پست ها رو کامل نخوندم ولی چند تا سایت معرفی می کنم که قطعا بدردتون می خوره:
 لینک بخش اعزام دانشجو وزارت علوم وتحقیقات : 
http://www.iranscholarship.net/info
لیست موسسات مورد قبول وزارت علوم :
http://www.iranscholarship.net/paziresh/table.htm
اینم لیست دانشگاه های خارجی مورد قبول وزارت علوم :
http://www.msrt.ir/sites/Grad_Dept/book.aspx
اینم چند تا نکته برای ادامه تحصیل و انتخاب دانشگاه :
http://www.pooyadavoodi.com/blog/category/study_abroad/
موفق باشید

----------


## sajjad_india

> OO00oops
> مالزی حداقل شهریت داره.


مهندس جان پاتو تاحالا از استانت گذاشتی اونور تر ؟ 

رفتی وقتی داخل یکی از شرکتهای معتبر تو هند دیدیشون از نزدیگی متوجه میشی که چقده عقبی از علم کامپیوتر و ..... 

برو دنبالش همیشه اول پرس و جو کن و از نزدیک ببین بعد حرف بزن در ضمن واسه حرف زدن در مورد هرچیزی اول یه بلانسبت هم بگو . . .

----------


## sarkhosh

> مهندس جان پاتو تاحالا از استانت گذاشتی اونور تر ؟ 
> 
> رفتی وقتی داخل یکی از شرکتهای معتبر تو هند دیدیشون از نزدیگی متوجه میشی که چقده عقبی از علم کامپیوتر و ..... 
> 
> برو دنبالش همیشه اول پرس و جو کن و از نزدیک ببین بعد حرف بزن در ضمن واسه حرف زدن در مورد هرچیزی اول یه بلانسبت هم بگو . . .


من اینجا به طور کامل هندی ها و پیشرفتشون رو میبینم.از بلا نسبت نظافت دستشویی رسیدن به نصب وایرلس. :لبخند گشاده!: 
بهتر اینقدر عشق حسن نباشیم .

----------

